# "The Outlaw" Bow?



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't but thats a cool looking bow.


----------



## 2son (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep..it is a way cooool bow! very nice, smooth shooter also. And in pristine condition. This is one of those bows that you hold on to...until..."..they pry it from my cold dead hands..." :smile:
It has some similarities to the early "famous" Presentation bows..all great shooters!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I saw something about an "Outlaw" bow on www.archeryhistory.com


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

2son said:


> I remember coming across an article once that mentioned, I believe, a Wing Archery recurve from the 60's, that was nicknamed "the outlaw". It came by the name because the design effect on the belly side of the riser at the sight window caused by the wood laminations, could be used as a sight. And I understand sights were not allowed at that time in competition. Here is a Wing Archery White Wing from the early 60's with a "ladder-like" design at the sight window:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They had to be taped over in the BB div. they made a beautiful sight


----------

